# Local channel remapping on 721



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

Just installed and fired up my 721 this morning and all seems well... except, no local channel remapping. I was under the impression that L103 software included this feature. :shrug: 

Les


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Sometimes it takes a while for those to show up. Give it a few hours.


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

It took about a day for it to show up on mine, and then for about another day the guide wasn't updated for the remapped channels.


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks to all... my local channel mapping showed up this morning.


----------



## patsfan420 (Aug 30, 2002)

Theres joy in joyland there Les?


----------

